# completar => completitud / completación



## zano

Parece que la palabra completación no existe. ¿como lo puedo decir en una palabra?
Por ejemplo:
"Estoy trabajando en la completación del documento"


----------



## SpiceMan

¿Qué te parecen estas opciones?

...en la finalización....
...en el (parte) final...
...en los últimos detalles...

Estoy dando los toques finales al documento.
Estoy terminando con la última parte del documento.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hola Zano,

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Si quieres decir que el documento está sin terminar, ¿qué piensas de estas frases?

- Estoy terminando el documento
- Trabajo para terminar el documento

Creo que los hispanoparlantes pueden ofrecer otras posibilidades mejores.

Ojalá que esto te sirva.

Saludos
Ed

P.D. Acabo ya de ver el posteo de *SpiceMan*. A mí me gusta mucho "Estoy dando los toques finales al documento".


----------



## psicutrinius

Desde luego, "completación" parece la versión "Spanglish directo" de "completion", y NO existe en español.

De acuerdo tanto con Ed como con SpiceMan


----------



## zano

Gracias a todos.


----------



## ordequin

zano said:


> "Estoy trabajando en la completación del documento"


Hola a todos:
Yo opto por la concisión:
Estoy trabajando en la ultimación de un documento.
O bien: Conclusión, finalización, acabado final.

Un saludo.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

*Hola Zano.Se me ocurre esta frase formada a partir de lo que *
*has preguntado y de lo que Spiceman ha aportado:*

*        "Estoy trabajando en los últimos detalles para así poder completar el documento".*

*       Me agrada como suena, usas el verbo completar, aunque*
*ciertamente que de breve tiene muy poco.*

*Hasta luego.*


----------



## Jellby

psicutrinius said:


> Desde luego, "completación" parece la versión "Spanglish directo" de "completion", y NO existe en español.



Siento daros la mala noticia de que *compleción* (no completación) sí existe, pero por favor, no la uses a no ser que sea imprescindible.


----------



## Coda

No creo que os podáis hacer una idea de lo bien que me ha venido este hilo de conversación!

Muchas gracias a todos, pero especialmente a Jellby quien creo que ha dado en el clavo de lleno.

Un cordial saludo,
Coda.


----------



## sasa perejil

Hola a todos:

La palabra *compleción,* efectivamente, existe, según el diccionario*:*
(Del lat. _completĭo, -ōnis_).*1.* f. p. us. Acción y efecto de completar.*2.* f. p. us. Cualidad de completo
Pero, está *absolutamente *en desuso y no creo que muchas personas en España la conozcan... 

Saludos,
Sasa P.


----------



## Felerdunguis

Me gusta como se escucha, pero no sé si se puede utilizar para denotar la integridad de algo.

Ej: "el PM deberá asegurar la completitud del cronograma"


----------



## alexacohen

Que yo sepa, no existe. No está en ningún diccionario que yo haya consultado.
Pero visto cómo se transforman las palabras en el lenguaje político, por llamarlo así, no te diría que no se utilice habitualmente por según quién. Informáticos, por ejemplo.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Felerdunguis said:


> Me gusta como se escucha, pero no sé si se puede utilizar para denotar la integridad de algo.
> 
> Ej: "el PM deberá asegurar la completitud del cronograma"


 
.... Nunca había escuchado esa palabra


----------



## Felerdunguis

La situación es que si usted la escribe en un buscador si le genera varios resultados o artículos que contienen esa palabra (completitud). Y sí, es en informática que la quiero utilizar.


----------



## Jellby

Claro que existe (en el sentido de que aparece en el DRAE):

*completitud.*
1. f. Cualidad de completo.

También existe:

*compleción.*
1. f. p. us. Acción y efecto de completar.
2. f. p. us. Cualidad de completo.

Ahora bien, en el uso yo sólo conozco el "Teorema de incompletitud" de Gödel.


----------



## alexacohen

Tendré que comprarme el DRAE, Jellby. Y aparcar mi adorado María Moliner. Buah.
No he visto nunca la palabra escrita, ni la he escuchado.


----------



## Felerdunguis

Alexacohen ingresa a este link: wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=completitud

Jellby tiene razón.


----------



## Felerdunguis

O solo ingresa DRAE en google y te direcciona a la página del DRAE y buscas la palabra


----------



## vascongado_sur

Sí, existir existe, pero yo conocía la palabra solamente por las matemáticas y en concreto por el axioma de completitud de los números reales:  (atención: enlace matemático http://www.cidse.itcr.ac.cr/revistamate/Contribucionesv3n1002/funcionexponencial/node5.html )


----------



## Metztli

Wow! Yo jamás hubiera pensado que existe... me dejaron perpleja!!!

Gracias, Jellby!

Supongo que su uso sería algo así:

La completitud de los servicios médicos, hacen de éste el mejor hospital.

Qué opinan?


----------



## alexacohen

> O solo ingresa DRAE en google y te direcciona a la página del DRAE y buscas la palabra


Gracias, Felerdunguis, pero no puedo. No con mi conexión, ni con mi ordenador. Las palabras que no conozco las busco en el diccionario... pero a la antigua.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues sí que resultó la palabra nueva. No recuerdo haberla visto antes.


----------



## ieracub

vascongado_sur said:


> Sí, existir existe, pero yo conocía la palabra solamente por las matemáticas y en concreto por el axioma de completitud de los números reales


 ¡Qué recuerdos! El axioma de *completitud* de los reales lo aprendí en Cálculo en mi segundo día de universidad. El primer día recibimos la bienvenida y al otro ya nos enchufaron abruptamente en la ingeniería de los números.

El profesor, seguidor de la RAE y que exigia buena ortografía para ser su ayudante, al no encontrar la palabra en el diccionario -su aparición es de reciente registro- nos presentó el dichoso axioma como el axioma de *plenitud*: "_Totalidad, integridad o cualidad de pleno_" [DRAE], que, en mi opinión, se ajustaría perfectamente a la idea de "algo completo", si no fuera por el matiz de espiritualidad que conlleva.

No es una palabra de uso corriente, pero igual tengo amigos que la usan.

Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Y de paso, anotate su sinónima, completud.


----------



## Jellby

cacarulo said:


> Y de paso, anotate su sinónima, completud.



Esa no la conocía...

En descargo de casi todos diré que, efectivamente, "completitud" (y "completud") son adiciones muy recientes al diccionario, creo que de la última edición. En cuanto a "compleción", sólo aparece a partir de 1970.


----------



## falc

A mí me gusta más "plenitud", mucho más clásico. Ahora creo que sí existe "completitud" en los últimos diccionarios como ya se ha dicho, y en los años setenta, en Argentina se habló de "completud", a la hora de hablar de problemas de Filosofía del Derecho (dos profesores argentinos, que respondían a los curiosos nombres de Alchourron y Bulygin discutían sobre si el Derecho tendría lagunas o como sistema podría tener "completud"). 
P.D. Perdón por la chorrada-digresión.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​Hola a todos! Me ha surgido una duda existencial!

Cuál es el sustantivo correspondiente a la palabra "completar"?? Existe?

Gracias!


----------



## Ushuaia

Según el DRAE, "completud" o "completitud". Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Completud o completitud es la cualidad de completo, no la acción de completar.

El María Moliner no recoge "completud" ni "completitud". Sin embargo, en _formas de_ _expresión _de_ completar_ dice_:_

_"No existe en español nombre correspondiente a "completar" para designar la acción de completar. Se emplea con este significado "perfeccionamiento", aunque sin precisión, e "integridad" para el estado de completo"._

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

*compleción**.*
(Del lat. _completĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *f. p. us. Acción y efecto de completar.
*2. *f. p. us. Cualidad de completo.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

¿Qué dirá Doña María de esto?


----------



## Pinairun

Pues de "compleción" dice:

Acción de completar
Cualidad de completo.

Algo ha fallado en el DUE, es evidente. De todas formas, avisa de que es poco usada.
Gracias, Pejeman.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Tengo la sensación de que la palabra "compleción" es relativamente reciente. En todo caso, el famoso teorema de Gödel siempre lo he conocido como "Teorema de Incompletitud", aunque probablemente como calco del inglés (y, como dice Pinairun, "completitud" sería la cualidad de completo).


----------



## gstutz42

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
¿como puedo expresar la acciÓn de completar, para referirse a un formulario por ejemplo?
Gracias, graciela


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es rara, pero la palabra es *compleción* que, por otro lado, casi nadie usa fuera de escritos técnicos.
En cuanto a lo que preguntas sobre _cómo referirse a acabar_ un formulario, pues dependerá de si es una conversación, un escrito, su nivel de formalidad, a quién de diriges, etc. Podría ser desde un simple ¡*acabé*! hasta un *después de completado el formulario…*, etc.


----------



## Calambur

> Es rara, pero la palabra es *compleción* que, por otro lado, casi nadie usa fuera de escritos técnicos.


La única vez que la encontré en un texto, fue en uno de divulgación. Antes, no la conocía. Me gustó la palabrita y comencé a usarla, pero siempre que lo hice tuve que explicar qué quería decir.


----------



## Naticruz

alexacohen said:


> Que yo sepa, no existe. No está en ningún diccionario que yo haya consultado.
> Pero visto cómo se transforman las palabras en el lenguaje político, por llamarlo así, no te diría que no se utilice habitualmente por según quién. Informáticos, por ejemplo.


 No lo aparques. María Moliner contempla lo siguiente:
 
«* **completez* o *completitud* 
f. _Estado de completo.»_
_ _
Completez: más uno, bien raro, para añadir a la lista.
 
Un saludo


----------



## gstutz42

Hola, también he consultado por este tema, pero quisiera usarlo no en el sentido de finalizar, si no de "acción de completar" por ejemplo un formulario. 
Por ejemplo: si doy una indicación sobre distintas actividades a realizarse y enumero:
- firma del consentimiento informado
- extracción de sangre
- ........ de formulario con datos de edad, sexo etc. (acá está mi duda de que palabra usar, ya que "completación" no existe)
Gracias
Graciela


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tu solución es usar un infinitivo (que es un sustantivo verbal), en este caso: _*cubrir* el formulario…_


----------



## gstutz42

Gracias, yo en principio había usado: "completar el formulario", pero buscaba alguna expresión que no usara el tiempo en infinitivo. me parece que no lo podré hacer-
Saludos, Graciela


----------



## zarpazo

Graciela, yo creo que el infinitivo es la solución, pero creo que "completar" no es la palabra ya que los formularios no se _completan _se _llenan_, por lo tanto pondría llenar el formulario.

Saludos,
Felipe


----------



## gapantiji

Me alegro que exista porque los espirituales venimos usamos el termino a menudo para hacer referencia al estado de plenitud interna.
Ej: el estado de Unidad conlleva un sentimiento de completitud 
Gracias por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## mansawoman

Jellby said:


> Claro que existe (en el sentido de que aparece en el DRAE):
> 
> *completitud.*
> 1. f. Cualidad de completo.
> 
> También existe:
> 
> *compleción.*
> 1. f. p. us. Acción y efecto de completar.
> 2. f. p. us. Cualidad de completo.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el uso yo sólo conozco el "Teorema de incompletitud" de Gödel.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, en el diccionario de la RAE aparece.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lamento el retraso.



zano said:


> Parece que la palabra completación no existe. ¿como lo puedo decir en una palabra?
> Por ejemplo:
> "Estoy trabajando en la completación del documento"


Yo diría: *estoy completando el documento*.




gstutz42 said:


> ¿como puedo expresar la acciÓn de completar, para referirse a un formulario por ejemplo?
> Gracias, graciela



La acción de completar un formulario es *cumplimentar*.


----------



## frel001

complecion amigo, de poco uso ya.


----------



## mansawoman

frel001 said:


> compleción amigo, de poco uso ya.


----------



## Peón

frel001 said:


> complecion amigo, de poco uso ya.



*¡Bienvendo al foro frel001!*

¿Y dónde se usa esa palabra?

Saludos


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Víctor Pérez said:


> La acción de completar un formulario es *cumplimentar*.


 

  Si los términos "compleción", "completitud", "completud" y "completez" son inusuales, eso de "cumplimentar" tampoco es de los que más escucharás dentro de un bus, por ejemplo.
  El sustantivo que denota la acción de "completar" es, como ya se ha dicho incontables veces en este hilo, "compleción". Pero en vista de que la otra manera como se expresa "completar un formulario" es "llenarlo", si se necesita el sustantivo correspondiente, "el* llenado* del formulario" funciona a la perfección.

Éxitos.


----------



## Jonno

Yo le doy la razón a Víctor, porque en España la expresión formal que se usa es cumplimentar (y realmente se usa, no es algo del pasado), aunque la común y más abundante sea rellenar.

Las otras opciones que das no es que sean inusuales aquí... sino inexistentes


----------



## clares3

Hola
Una posibilidad sintética sería "estoy ultimando el documento", que ya lleva en sí la idea de completarlo, acabar el trabajo. En cuanto al sustantivo de completar, aparte del que habéis descubierto (compleción; me gusta), no veo inconveniente en la utilización lisa y llana del infinitivo al ser poco conocido el sustantivo: estoy acabando de completar el documento.


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola, qué hilo más interesante! justo entré para buscar una alternativa para compleción, ya que siempre me sonó un poco rara (aunque para mi fue necesaria, y la usé para todas mis traducciones, desde hace tres años). Traduzco manuales técnicos, entonces, debo tratar de utilizar palabras cortas que resuman grandes definiciones... en fin, a veces sacrifico una buena frase por una palabra todavía entendible. Pienso seguir usando compleción hasta que algún cliente se queje, o hasta encontrar un reemplazo.

Mi título (porque es un título) dice: Compleción de un nuevo producto con "(el nombre del programa)"

Completitud y completación son graciosas, rimbombantes... no sé, distractivas también, no muy naturales.
En cuanto a ultimando, la usaría si estuviera hablando con alguien, pero escrita.. suena (para mi) como si el documento acabara con un agujero humeante de bala en el medio.

Acabado no suena tan mal... ahora que lo pienso... qué opinan? Por ejemplo: "Acabado de un nuevo producto con el programa Tal" he pensado en "Finalización", pero el sentido en mi caso también debe abarcar el proceso de llenado de datos.

A alguien se le ocurre algo para ayudar?

Muchas gracias,

UV


----------



## clares3

Hola
Puedo entender que no te guste ultimar, sobre todo por su segunda acepción, pero el significado que da el DRAE no presenta dudas:

*ultimar**.*(Del lat. _ultimāre_, de _ultĭmus_, último).
*1. *tr. *Dar fin a algo, acabarlo, concluirlo.*
*2. *tr._ Am._ *matar* (‖ quitar la vida).


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola Clares3, me lo voy a pensar... en una de esas les resulte muy conveniente a los usuarios   Gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ultravioleta said:


> ...
> Mi título (porque es un título) dice: Compleción de un nuevo producto con "(el nombre del programa)"
> 
> ... pero el sentido en mi caso también debe abarcar el proceso de llenado de datos.
> 
> A alguien se le ocurre algo para ayudar?



Hola *UV*:

Cuando llegamos a tales extremos, el acierto en la elección puede variar según las regiones.


En España, por ejemplo, _compleción, completitud _o _completación_, también nos suenan raras. No son términos usuales. En cuanto a _acabado _y a _finalización_, todo depende del tipo de producto.

La propuesta de *Clares *me parecería perfecta si solo usáramos el verbo. El substantivo, _ultimación_, aunque correcto no acaba de sonar bien tampoco.

Otras posibilidades: _cumplimentación, producción, elaboración, confección, obtención_. 


No obstante, si se trata de un producto informático en el que en gran medida interviene un programa, sugiero usar *creación*, ya que este término no solo implica la elaboración del producto sino también la culminación del proceso de elaboración.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias, Victor, pues, es muy buena tu propuesta, solo que ya en otro capítulo han usado creación para explicar distintos métodos. En fin... lo que me queda, sería cambiar en los títulos el sustantivo por el verbo, en todos los casos (para ser consistente, y no tener que usar compleción).

Obtención, elaboración me suenan bien


----------



## ultravioleta

Qué les parece: *Procedimiento para completar*_ un nuevo producto en _(nombre del programa)


----------



## ultravioleta

Decidido: Etapas para completar...........


----------



## raulalgri

¿Por qué no existen las palabras "completamiento" y "completación" en el DRAE, si cumplen con todas las normas de formación de palabras? Será que antes no era necesaria su utilización, o, simplemente, que no sonaban bien (para algunos). Pero últimamente que se necesita en ciertos contextos una palabra así, no veo por qué no se pueden utilizar. Incluso, ya se están utilizando con frecuencia en ciertas ramas del conocimiento.

Existen el sufijo "-miento" y el sufijo "-ción". Y utilizar cualquiera de ellas ("completamiento" o "completación") simplificaría bastante el asunto. Incluso suenan más natural que "compleción". Por lo que veo, ésta última, aun existiendo en el diccionario, se utiliza menos que las dos primeras.

No me sorprendería que en un futuro muy cercano estas palabras aparecieran en el DRAE.

Por otro lado, el prefijo "re-" no solo significa "repetición" sino también "intensificación". "Rellenar" puede parecer "volver a llenar", y en ciertos casos significa eso, pero en este caso, el de (re)llenar los formularios con datos o (re)llenar un pavo o una empanada con carne molida u otro tipo de relleno, usualmente significa básicamente lo mismo que llenar.

También podríamos hablar de la "completación" del llenado de un formulario, para no mencionar el infinitivo "completar" ni ningún sustantivo que indique finalización, terminación.

"Finalización", "terminación", "culminación", "conclusión", "ultimación", etc. podrían utilizarse en ciertos contextos, pero, en otros, no necesariamente dan la idea de acción de completar, porque una tarea, un trabajo, aun el mismo llenado de un formulario, así como un acuerdo, un contrato, etc., pueden darse por terminados incluso sin haberse completado.

Con respecto a "completitud" o "completez" o "completud", que sí (con tilde en la i) existen, la palabra "plenitud" las podría reemplazar en ciertos contextos, pero en otros podría dar la sensación de llenura o "llenitud" -por decirlo en una sola palabra derivada de "lleno", que significa lo mismo que "pleno" (en una de las acepciones de ésta), aunque no existe "llenitud", y en este caso sí veo muy difícil que llegara a adoptarse porque es igual de larga que "plenitud", además de muy parecida y que existe "llenura"; aunque, quién sabe, de repente, es decir, a lo mejor, se crea-, cuando lo que se quiere decir es que algo está completo, no lleno. Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo decir "tengo mi juego de herramientas completo" que "tengo mi juego de herramientas lleno".

Saludos.


----------



## raulalgri

raulalgri said:


> Con respecto a "completitud" o "completez" o "completud", ..., la palabra "plenitud" las podría reemplazar en ciertos contextos, pero en otros podría dar la sensación de llenura ...



O podría dar la sensación de apogeo.

Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## raulalgri

raulalgri said:


> Existen el sufijo "-miento" y el sufijo "-ción".



También existe el sufijo "-ado", con el mismo significado. Por ejemplo, "revelado" expresa la acción de revelar, "torneado" expresa la acción de tornear. Por lo tanto, también podemos hablar de "el completado de algo" para expresar la acción de completar algo.

Nuevamente saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Completitud*_ es palabra jergal de la lógica formal y de las matemáticas, fuera de esos campos no se usa y se ría un grave error estilístico dada la especialización del término con unos semas unívocos.
La única palabra posible es el latinismo *compleción*, cultismo de no mucho uso, ya que hay otras expresiones que evitan el latinismo. Pero cuando es preciso para la redacción se usa sin remedio, ya que es el único término no unívoco que designa el acto de completar en español: *compleción*.sin lugar a dudas. Fuera de la lengua culta hay muchas expresiones (ya se dieron aquí distintas soluciones para distintas situaciones y se podrían dar más) adaptadas a distintas circunstancias para expresar mediante verbos, adverbios, nombre y adjetivos, lo mismo que la sintética compleción. Como  decía _*Calambur*_, si lo usas en lo oral, tendrás que explicarla en numerosas ocasiones especialmente en medios no letrados (ni acostumbrados al latín, de hecho a mí me suena bien).


----------



## raulalgri

XiaoRoel said:


> _*Completitud*_ es palabra jergal de la lógica formal y de las matemáticas, fuera de esos campos no se usa y se ría un grave error estilístico dada la especialización del término con unos semas unívocos.
> La única palabra posible es el latinismo *compleción*, ...



La RAE no se refiere a "completitud" como jerga y la define como cualidad de completo. A "compleción" le da dos significados: *1. *Acción y efecto de completar, y* 2.* Cualidad de completo; así que en ciertos casos podría haber ambigüedad. Por tanto, optar por "completitud" en vez de "compleción" no me parece una mala alternativa.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La RAE cantará misa, pero esa palabra (completitud) sólo se emplea en las lenguas especializadas (jergales) de la lógica formal y de las matemáticas. Fuera de ahí es un defecto estilístico. Compleción es el efecto de completar y es un latinismo legítimo de la lengua culta tomado recientemente (no tengo a mano la fecha de su primera aparición) por inopia de la lengua con respecto a este concepto de 'efecto de completar'.
El segundo significado tiene aspecto jergal y, para mí es nuevo. La RAE no da indicaciones de uso de las palabras y tampoco ejemplifica, lo que hace sospechosas algunas definiciones como esta segunda de _compleción_.


----------



## raulalgri

Pues entonces te estás confundiendo. Estás hablando de dos palabras diferentes. Completitud no es acción y efecto de completar, sino cualidad de completo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Completitud es palabra jergal que en lógica significa "propiedad de una teoría deductiva no contradictoria, en la que cada forma es decidible" y en matemáticas "propiedad de ser completo". Fuera de estas dos disciplinas y en esos sentidos precisos no es utilizable. Su campo semántico es restringido, especializado y exacto.
Comleción es un cultismo no adscrito a ninguna disciplina y puede usarse, en la lengua culta, a discreción del autor en su significado general (con respecto a completar) de "acción y efecto de completar" y también, según la Academia, en el de "calidad de completo". 


> La compleción de la obra de la Sagrada Familia va lenta.
> La compleción de la trilogía, que estos días se presentó al público, es un hito en el cine actual.
> Me ha costado mucho la compleción del decorado de la sala.
> En plena compleción de la obra se quedaron sin fondos.


----------



## raulalgri

XiaoRoel said:


> Completitud es palabra jergal que en lógica significa ... y en matemáticas ... . Fuera de estas dos disciplinas y en esos sentidos precisos no es utilizable. Su campo semántico es restringido, especializado y exacto.



¿Cómo puedes estar tan seguro? ¿Acaso has investigado todas las disciplinas del mundo? Sólo hace falta buscar en internet la palabra Completitud y veremos que se utiliza en muchas más disciplinas de las que mencionas: Derecho, Economía, Ingeniería de Software, Teoría de la Comunicación, Física Cuántica, Ingeniería de Sistemas, ...

Saludos.


----------



## rotovator.es

En efecto, la palabra completación no está en el diccionario. Sin embargo, como el español es tan rico, permite la creación de palabras a partir de verbos a los que se les puede añadir algún sufijo.
De esta forma, encontramos en el diccionario de la RAE el sufijo "-ción."; transcribo lo que dice el mismo:
*"-ción**.*
(Del lat. _-tĭo, -ōnis_).

*1.* suf. Forma sustantivos verbales, que expresan acción y efecto. Aparece en la forma *-ción,* no precedido de vocal, en ciertos sustantivos generalmente procedentes del latín. 
_Función, lección, producción._ Los creados en español toman la forma *-ación,* si el verbo del que derivan es de la primera 
conjugación. _Grabación;_ *-ición,* si es de la tercera. _Embutición._ Si el sustantivo deriva de un verbo de la segunda, toma otro sufijo.*2.* suf. Además de su significado abstracto, *-ción* y sus variantes pueden denotar objeto, lugar, etc. _Embarcación, fundición."

_*Por tanto, no encuentro ningún motivo para negar la existencia de la palabra completación, pues se trata de un sustantivo verbal, creado a partir del verbo completar (1ª conjugación) con el sufijo -ción o -ación. En mi opinión es perfectamente posible el uso de la palabra completación y su significado sería "Acción y efecto de completar".
*
La palabra "compleción" tal como ha advertido un compañero antes, es correcta, aunque el propio diccionario de la RAE advierte que no es frecuente o "poco usada" en sus dos acepciones.


----------



## Ynez

gstutz42 said:


> Hola, también he consultado por este tema, pero quisiera usarlo no en el sentido de finalizar, si no de "acción de completar" por ejemplo un formulario.
> Por ejemplo: si doy una indicación sobre distintas actividades a realizarse y enumero:
> - firma del consentimiento informado
> - extracción de sangre
> - ........ de formulario con datos de edad, sexo etc. (acá está mi duda de que palabra usar, ya que "completación" no existe)
> Gracias
> Graciela





*cumplimentación**.**1.* f. Acto de cumplimentar un documento con los datos necesarios.*2.* f. Ejecución de los despachos u órdenes superiores.

rae.es​


----------



## rotovator.es

Estoy de acuerdo. Para rellenar datos de un formulario o instancia es totalmente correcta la palabra "*cumplimentación"**.(**1.* f. Acto de cumplimentar un documento con los datos necesarios.*2.* f. Ejecución de los despachos u órdenes superiores.).
Pero sigo opinando que completación es válida, por los argumentos esgrimidos en un post anterior, y además en el ámbito del derecho administrativo es muy usual. Un saludo.​


----------



## AMC19

Tenía la misma duda respecto a un sustantivo de "llenar" o "completar", pero en mi caso era para información en formularios, una mejor expresión sería que se está "realizando el registro de la información...." pues, "el llenado" o "la completación" "el completado" no satisface una expresión formal, al menos en aspectos de trabajo o académicos.


----------



## Infernanda

psicutrinius said:


> Desde luego, "completación" parece la versión "Spanglish directo" de "completion", y NO existe en español.
> 
> De acuerdo tanto con Ed como con SpiceMan


Entonces esto es falso?? 
http://dle.rae.es/?id=A1MeAsY


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Infernanda said:


> Entonces, ¿esto es falso?
> http://dle.rae.es/?id=A1MeAsY


Hola.

No necesariamente; ten en cuenta que esa intervención es de 2006; no me extrañaría que se haya incorporado al diccionario con posterioridad a esa fecha: yo, la verdad, ni la conocía ni la he visto usar nunca (afortunadamente, por cierto, ¡qué fea y qué mal me suena!).

Saludos


----------



## Margarita Muñoz Barahona

Pues a mí me parece bien la palabra compleción y tengo intención de usarla al pedir a mis estudiantes que introduzcan frases o palabras que falten en oraciones.


----------



## Doraemon-

_Compleción _es una palabra poco usada, pero es correcta. Si no se usa no es porque esté mal sino porque nunca suele ser necesaria. ¿No es más lógico el típico "Completa las siguientes..."?


----------



## Luna de Metal

Muy bueno este tema. 
Hoy justamente busco un *sustantivo* para "_*completar*_".
Una propuesta que me hicieron fue: "_*diligenciamiento*_ (del formulario)". Pero según yo, no expresa la acción de completar, sino de tramitar.

Así que, para mi contexto, me quedo con: "*la labor de completar*"

_"¿Quién debe participar en *la labor de completar* el formulario?"_

Saludos y ánimo!


----------

